# You tube links.



## pc farmer (Sep 22, 2017)

PLEASE embed the videos. 

I am doing this for alot of people.  

When you dont embed it takes your from this site and could introduce a virus to this page.


----------



## biaviian (Sep 22, 2017)

How do you do that?  Oh, I see it now.  Sorry about that.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 22, 2017)

No problem.  It's really easy


----------



## palladini (Oct 18, 2017)

does this mean copy and paste a link from youtube or what?


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 18, 2017)

You simply go to the YouTube video & click on share. Copy the URL & then click on the film icon at the top of your thread & paste the URL in the box. Hit submit & your video is embedded in your post.
Al


----------



## bluewhisper (Oct 18, 2017)

Let's see ...


----------



## joe black (Oct 23, 2017)

Al,  can you please PM me and send me the southern translation of your instructions?  I can't speak computer.  What is a URL and how do you put paste on it?

Thanks Al, I appreciate it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 24, 2017)

Joe I sent you a PM, but I'll print it here too.

When you want to embed a video in your post.
First go to the YouTube video.
There will be a button you can click on that says "Share"
Click on it.
A box will open up with an address highlighted in blue.
Just copy that address (url). Hold the Ctrl key down at the same time as the "c" key. That will copy it.
Then go back to the forum & click on the film strip icon at the top of the text box in the thread you want to embed the video.
A new box will open up asking for the url.
Just paste it in there & hit submit. To paste it there hold down the Ctrl key at the same time press the "v" key. That will paste it.
The video will be put in your post.
Go to the test area & play around with it.
Hope this helps.
Al


----------

